
Elon Musk: The future we're building – and boring (TED2017) - wonderous
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gv7qL1mcxcw
======
thedarkginger
Ask HN: A core component of Musk's strategy is radically reducing the cost of
underground drilling (now 14x slower than a snail, evidently).

Considering how drilling underlies many existing big businesses (oil wells,
civic engineering) in the status quo, this seems like a pretty ambitious
proposal.

Can there really be a Moore's Law-esque progression in drilling?

------
petra
Transcript:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BoringCompany/comments/68k4q7/borin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/BoringCompany/comments/68k4q7/boring_company_ted_talk/dgz5tx3/)

